
Sex with Pepper the Robot Prohibited by Creators - eplanit
http://www.digitaltrends.com/cool-tech/no-sex-of-any-kind-for-pepper-the-robot-say-creators/
======
GFK_of_xmaspast
"Buddy, they don't even let me fuck it" says spokesperson.

